# P-fury fantasy football league?



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Are we doing one this year?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

if we are, im in.
i have an extra team on fanball, you guys ever use that one?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I have not.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i'm game if a league is started


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Im game if I get to pick my team this year, that auto draft thing is horrible IMO.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I liked the auto draft, but that's me...I'm in.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

i would play


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I would even though I don't see much of a point.. I would just win again, like always


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm in...

Been in the last 3 years and cant wait for this year!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

8o8P said:


> Im game if I get to pick my team this year, that auto draft thing is horrible IMO.


ya I got screwed by that as well.

Im in if we pick


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Forget real-time draft, we're probably all in different time zones and all have different schedules. I don't think it's feasible to pick a time where every member could make themselves available. Is it possible for those who can't attend to pre-rank and have players picked based on that while others are picking real-time ?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Forget real-time draft, we're probably all in different time zones and all have different schedules. I don't think it's feasible to pick a time where every member could make themselves available. Is it possible for those who can't attend to pre-rank and have players picked based on that while others are picking real-time ?


EXACTLY!!!

Auto Draft is the only realistic option.

Just make sure you do your pre draft ranking...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Well how many people?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ICEE said:


> Well how many people?


Ls\ast year we did 10, I think 10 is good, maybe 12 at the absolute MOST...

ALSO, I ask that anyone who joins takes it seriously.

Last year we had a lot of sleepers and it sucks for those that take it seriously...

If you are not going to play the whole season DON'T JOIN!!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I'm up for it.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Well how many people?


Ls\ast year we did 10, I think 10 is good, maybe 12 at the absolute MOST...

ALSO, I ask that anyone who joins takes it seriously.

Last year we had a lot of sleepers and it sucks for those that take it seriously...

If you are not going to play the whole season DON'T JOIN!!!
[/quote]

I was in it last year


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm game.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

ICEE said:


> Well how many people?


Ls\ast year we did 10, I think 10 is good, maybe 12 at the absolute MOST...

ALSO, I ask that anyone who joins takes it seriously.

Last year we had a lot of sleepers and it sucks for those that take it seriously...

If you are not going to play the whole season DON'T JOIN!!!
[/quote]

I was in it last year








[/quote]

In name only.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Auto draft sucks balls. Everyones opinions of top pics will vary. I got friggen bobbie engram in on of my auto drafts, even though he is injured for 6-8.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

id love to enter if there is an opening been playin Fantasy football for last 6 years. Lemme know whats up/when


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah true that about getting everyone together. Well last year I never got told about the pre rank thing so my team was horrible. If were gonna do a auto draft at least let me know when and how the draft works so I can do my pre ranking.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

4 me, im always up live draft=no problem whenever. Who set it up last year? was it nfl.com?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ripped2shreds said:


> 4 me, im always up live draft=no problem whenever. Who set it up last year? was it nfl.com?


they used yahoo


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Forget real-time draft, we're probably all in different time zones and all have different schedules. I don't think it's feasible to pick a time where every member could make themselves available. Is it possible for those who can't attend to pre-rank and have players picked based on that while others are picking real-time ?


EXACTLY!!!

Auto Draft is the only realistic option.

Just make sure you do your pre draft ranking...
[/quote]

Autodraft is the way to go with websites.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

so how many people are there that are serious about playing and who is going to take the reigns and set something up?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Nick G said:


> so how many people are there that are serious about playing and who is going to take the reigns and set something up?


I have never done it before.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Auto draft sucks balls. Everyones opinions of top pics will vary. I got friggen bobbie engram in on of my auto drafts, even though he is injured for 6-8.


You know you can pre-rank players, right ? So you wouldn't end up with Engram if you boot him to the bottom


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

I have set up the nfl.com drafts before but never the yahoo ones, although it cant be that different if everyone wants to do the yahoo ones instead. which member set it up last year?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

It was hitler who did it last year


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

If theres room I'd join too. I've only done the nfl.com ones, but I'd give yahoo a shot.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I would like to join as well.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

i would be down. michael vick ftw!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Ya'll want me to set it up tomorrow or Saturday?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Ya'll want me to set it up tomorrow or Saturday?


go for it


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

so how many people can be involved? if there is a limit, are we going to do some type of lottery to see who gets to be in?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

or there could be two leagues if there is unough people


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

either 12 team draft or 2 leagues if we have enuogh people sounds good!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ok, im definately in, but i wont have internet at the place i just moved into until next week sometime, and i wont be at work til sunday maybe or monday def. so if anything happens btw now and then, just assume im in it.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

so is this a go or not?

if it is let me know please.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

i am interested as always, make sure we get baked at 98, he always plays.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Ya'll want me to set it up tomorrow or Saturday?


The sooner the better, just say when and where


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Pick-em:
Setting Current Value 
Group ID#: 26946 
Group Password ilovepfury 
Maximum Teams 50 
Confidence Points No 
Spread No 
Tiebreakers Yes 
Start Week 1 
Drop Scores Drop 2 scores 
Deadline 5 minutes before each game


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I also have two Fantasy leagues set up.

I need PMs from Jewelz, R1dermon, Bake, DannyBoy, 94NDTA, ripped2shreds, 8o8p, 06 c6 ls2, ICEE, Nick G, joedizzlempls, Kyle2154, Domelotta, dangmatic, Back with their e-mail addies, so that I can invite them to join. We also need three more players. Then I'll randomly assign people to each of the two leagues and send them the invites. I'm looking for us to have the draft on Saturday, the 30th...does that sound good?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Two slots still open. I'll get to work on randomizing teams tonight, and then I'll send you your league tonight!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The Random Assignments:

League 1: DannyBoy, Bake, (TBA 1), Domelotta, Nick G, Jewelz, 06 c6 ls2, Kyle2154, R1dermon
League 2: ripped2shreds, 8o8p, Back 51, ICEE, (TBA 2), joedizzlempls, dangmatic, 94NDTA, mori0174


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> I also have two Fantasy leagues set up.
> 
> I need PMs from Jewelz, R1dermon, Bake, DannyBoy, 94NDTA, ripped2shreds, 8o8p, 06 c6 ls2, ICEE, Nick G, joedizzlempls, Kyle2154, Domelotta, dangmatic, Back with their e-mail addies, so that I can invite them to join. We also need three more players. Then I'll randomly assign people to each of the two leagues and send them the invites. I'm looking for us to have the draft on Saturday, the 30th...does that sound good?


chil...I PMed you my E-mail address so you can send me an invite.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I also have two Fantasy leagues set up.
> 
> I need PMs from Jewelz, R1dermon, Bake, DannyBoy, 94NDTA, ripped2shreds, 8o8p, 06 c6 ls2, ICEE, Nick G, joedizzlempls, Kyle2154, Domelotta, dangmatic, Back with their e-mail addies, so that I can invite them to join. We also need three more players. Then I'll randomly assign people to each of the two leagues and send them the invites. I'm looking for us to have the draft on Saturday, the 30th...does that sound good?


chil...I PMed you my E-mail address so you can send me an invite.
[/quote]

Got it, and sent!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm in and ranked...

The NJ Balz Deep is ready to roll!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

"highfive for boobies"
ready to rock


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

In, preranked top 100, ready to kick ass.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bump...we still need two more players, and I need e-mail addies from a lot of you.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey ChillDawg, is the order of the random assignments the order that the autodraft will follow?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I think the draft is just going to randomly shake up our groups again--that's how I want to set it, anyway.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Only one slot left...

And I need e-mail addies for r1dermon, Domelotta, Kyle2154, 8o8p, ICEE, joedizzlempls and dangmatic.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> I think the draft is just going to randomly shake up our groups again--that's how I want to set it, anyway.


It is showing by order of joining the league, with first join at the bottom. There is no way that's how the draft will go unless a random draw also ended up that way.. No worries


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Only one slot left...
> 
> And I need e-mail addies for *r1dermon, Domelotta, Kyle2154, 8o8p, ICEE, joedizzlempls and dangmatic*.


Lets go guys!!!

Get you crap together and get signed up!!!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

man, i really wanna play, but i'm gonna be moving out to the sticks in a couple weeks and i might be without internet for a bit... i don't wanna be one of those people that joins and then doesn't participate. i'll call the internet providers up there tomorrow morning and if it'll work, i'm in for sure


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

And as I'm rereading this thread...Raf, send me a PM as well. The leagues are full as long as everyone's taking the spot offered to them!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

The Cove Dwellers are good to go!


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Chil... IM sent. Thanks


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

No prob...sorry it took me so long, but I got an e-mail to you.

Still waiting for e-mail addies from thePACK, r1dermon, Domelotta, Kyle2154, ICEE, joedizzlempls and dangmatic.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

locked and ready to kick ass..


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

thePACK said:


> locked and ready for ICEE to kick my ass..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

it'll be interesting to see how this auto draft goes, i've never done that before


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

So, we got 7 in our league, means we're still missing one, right ?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> So, we got 7 in our league, means we're still missing one, right ?


Missing 3. I haven't received an e-mail addy from R1dermon, and I would imagine that B_ack51 and Domelotta haven't signed up yet, based on the names of the players.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

When are we planning to do the draft? I need the heads up so I can set my roster. By the way, do any of you know how the computer selects the roster? For example, is it RB first, then QB, and so on. Or is it simply the highest guy you have available the computer will pick up first?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

chil told me last night that the draft is on the 30th


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

CalvinJohnson


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> So, we got 7 in our league, means we're still missing one, right ?


Missing 3. I haven't received an e-mail addy from R1dermon, and I would imagine that B_ack51 and Domelotta haven't signed up yet, based on the names of the players.
[/quote]

Just signed up earlier today. Block Cockers!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

There's four still missing, I believe, between the leagues, so I'll let people PM me with their e-mail addies for the open spots. 94NDTA and Domelotta, ya'll need to get in soon!

Guys, can you take a look at the scoring rules and see if you like the ones I currently have or the Yahoo! standard ones better? Thanks!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

can someone give a brief explanation as to how the auto draft works? i know i'm not the only one who has questions about it, so i figured i'd ask here so that everyone can see it. i've just never done the auto draft before, so i was curious about how they choose for you, do they just take the best player available based upon your rankings for each pick, or what?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

joedizzlempls said:


> can someone give a brief explanation as to how the auto draft works? i know i'm not the only one who has questions about it, so i figured i'd ask here so that everyone can see it. i've just never done the auto draft before, so i was curious about how they choose for you, do they just take the best player available based upon your rankings for each pick, or what?


Ya, they got a pre-ranking tool on there, so you pre-rank your players in desired order and then during the draft, the picks are made based on your ranking..whoever is the highest ranked available player in the pool is picked for you in each round. It's pretty straight-forward


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

alright, that's kinda what i figured, just wanted to make sure


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> The Random Assignments:
> 
> League 1: DannyBoy, Bake, (TBA 1), Domelotta, Nick G, Jewelz, 06 c6 ls2, Kyle2154, R1dermon
> League 2: ripped2shreds, 8o8p, Back 51, ICEE, (TBA 2), joedizzlempls, dangmatic, 94NDTA, mori0174


So we're missing one guy.. ( whoever TBA 1 was supposed to be) in our league or are we all set with an 8-man league ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

League one is looking pretty competitive.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

league 1 sucks


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

League 1: Domelotta hasn't logged in and r1dermon never got back to me with an e-mail address, so I'll let whomever wants to hit me with an e-mail in, or we can play with 8.

League 2: Also short two. 94NDTA and dangmatic haven't logged in yet.

I'll hit people with PMs again so that we can have our final groups set.

How about the rules? Do we want to keep kick return yards and the other things that were added, or do we want to 86 them?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i'm down with whatever since there's no money involved.... is the draft order randomly chosen as well?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> League 1: Domelotta hasn't logged in and r1dermon never got back to me with an e-mail address, so I'll let whomever wants to hit me with an e-mail in, or we can play with 8.


In your list above you only have 8 users listed + 'TBA'.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

(I'm a user in both leagues.)


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

joedizzlempls said:


> i'm down with whatever since there's no money involved.... is the draft order randomly chosen as well?


Yeah but it's totally fair... the formula is if you pick 1st in one round, you pick last in the next round, so overall everyone should get equal value..

Join league 1, c'mon now !


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

If there is a spot still open, or if somebody is taking too long to actually sign up, I want in. Ill do whatever it is I need to do right frickin now..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

PygoFanatic said:


> If there is a spot still open, or if somebody is taking too long to actually sign up, I want in. Ill do whatever it is I need to do right frickin now..


Do it, just send ChilDawg your email address


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> i'm down with whatever since there's no money involved.... is the draft order randomly chosen as well?


Yeah but it's totally fair... the formula is if you pick 1st in one round, you pick last in the next round, so overall everyone should get equal value..

Join league 1, c'mon now !
[/quote]

thanks for the info man, that sounds pretty good then, i was a bit worried about the whole auto draft thing


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Sent PF his invite to League 1.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i don't know about you guys, but i can't wait for the football season to start... i play fantasy baseball too, but it's not near as fun as fantasy football


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

joedizzlempls said:


> i don't know about you guys, but i can't wait for the football season to start... i play fantasy baseball too, but it's not near as fun as fantasy football


i guess you don't win much in fantasy baseball..


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

thePACK said:


> i don't know about you guys, but i can't wait for the football season to start... i play fantasy baseball too, but it's not near as fun as fantasy football


i guess you don't win much in fantasy baseball..








[/quote]


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Any openings?

My wife to be just joined since I am going to get my 125 going in our new house...

She would like to play too, and is a new member of P fury...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

girls dont play football


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ICEE said:


> girls dont play football


Watch out!!

She is Sicilian... you just made yourself a formidable enemy....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> girls dont play football


Watch out!!

She is Sicilian... you just made yourself a formidable enemy....
[/quote]

is scared...

not


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ICEE said:


> girls dont play football


Watch out!!

She is Sicilian... you just made yourself a formidable enemy....
[/quote]

is scared...

not
[/quote]

Well, it's more the family that you have to worry about


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> girls dont play football


Watch out!!

She is Sicilian... you just made yourself a formidable enemy....
[/quote]

is scared...

not
[/quote]

Well, it's more the family that you have to worry about








[/quote]










a bunch of sicilains with pitchforks... pshhh


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

I DONT SEE MY NAME AND I AM SIGNED UP FOR L #2 STATUSRACING


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

you dont need to yell (caps_)


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ICEE said:


> girls dont play football


Watch out!!

She is Sicilian... you just made yourself a formidable enemy....
[/quote]

is scared...

not
[/quote]

Well, it's more the family that you have to worry about








[/quote]










a bunch of sicilains with *pitchforks*... pshhh
[/quote]

Guess you never saw The Godfather...

They got more than pitchforks...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

statusracing said:


> Any openings?
> 
> My wife to be just joined since I am going to get my 125 going in our new house...
> 
> She would like to play too, and is a new member of P fury...


Sounds good--shoot me a PM.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> The Random Assignments:
> 
> League 1: DannyBoy, Bake, (TBA 1), Domelotta, Nick G, Jewelz, 06 c6 ls2, Kyle2154, R1dermon
> League 2: ripped2shreds, 8o8p, Back 51, ICEE, (TBA 2), joedizzlempls, dangmatic, 94NDTA, mori0174


So we're missing one guy.. ( whoever TBA 1 was supposed to be) in our league or are we all set with an 8-man league ?
[/quote]

I think I got moved to league 1.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> girls dont play football


Watch out!!

She is Sicilian... you just made yourself a formidable enemy....
[/quote]
indeed. 
my girl plays fantasy football. (i made her draft for her, but she tells me she will keep up with it during the season.)


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

My team is going to destroy...I will give you all a severe case of EPIC-lepsy.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

k, we got 9 teams in League 1. One more !


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> k, we got 9 teams in League 1. One more !


 i sent a link to old man grosse..see if he signs up


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey I want in if its not too late... I was in last year..


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

hitler said:


> Hey I want in if its not too late... I was in last year..


Send me a PM with your e-mail, and I'll send you an invite!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Still waiting a bit...I have a lot of alleged interest for both leagues, so we can keep it open for another day or two to fill the ten in each.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Hey I want in if its not too late... I was in last year..


Send me a PM with your e-mail, and I'll send you an invite!
[/quote]

sent you a pm with my info!!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

hitler said:


> Hey I want in if its not too late... I was in last year..


Send me a PM with your e-mail, and I'll send you an invite!
[/quote]

sent you a pm with my info!!
[/quote]

OMG!!

It's Hitler.....

Where ya been??


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

PM replied. Still need one more for League 2.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Chil - you're turning the draft on before midnight today, right ? Otherwise we have to wait till week 2 to start scoring


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, I was planning on that. I guess I can turn on League 1's right now, as we've got 10...BRB.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

All right, draft status set to ready for League 1. If the draft doesn't occur before tonight, I can set the scoring to begin with week 1, anyway.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> All right, draft status set to ready for League 1. If the draft doesn't occur before tonight, I can set the scoring to begin with week 1, anyway.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Hey I want in if its not too late... I was in last year..


Send me a PM with your e-mail, and I'll send you an invite!
[/quote]

sent you a pm with my info!!
[/quote]

OMG!!

It's Hitler.....

Where ya been??
[/quote]

Lol.. hey bake how ya doin? If you remember I was going through a BAD divorce and sh*t was all crazy for awhile. Im doing alot better now and I got my life back on track. I missed being on pfury.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

hitler said:


> Hey I want in if its not too late... I was in last year..


Send me a PM with your e-mail, and I'll send you an invite!
[/quote]

sent you a pm with my info!!
[/quote]

OMG!!

It's Hitler.....

Where ya been??
[/quote]

Lol.. hey bake how ya doin? If you remember I was going through a BAD divorce and sh*t was all crazy for awhile. Im doing alot better now and I got my life back on track. I missed being on pfury.
[/quote]

oh yea,

Glad to hear things are going better for you...

Welcome back!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

So whens the draft go off?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I set it to go...and that's all I can do. I don't know when it actually happens...but I will set it to start scoring with week one if it doesn't go in the next hour or so.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

draft happned... got the team I wanted, now it's time to start kickin ass


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ha ! I got both Favre and Aaron Rodgers on my team !


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Damn I tried checking my roster but it doesnt show anything. WTF? Did both leagues draft? Ripped Im in your league, can you see who I got?


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

man i missed them both that sucks


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

8o8P said:


> Damn I tried checking my roster but it doesnt show anything. WTF? Did both leagues draft? Ripped Im in your league, can you see who I got?


Tom Brady, TJ Housh, Braylon Edwards, Chris Chambers, Willis McGahee, Michael Turner, Vernon Davis, Rudi Johnson, David Garrard, Derrick Mason, Tony Scheffler, Justin Gage, Shayne Graham, Mason Crosby, Green Bay D


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

mori0174 said:


> Damn I tried checking my roster but it doesnt show anything. WTF? Did both leagues draft? Ripped Im in your league, can you see who I got?


Tom Brady, TJ Housh, Braylon Edwards, Chris Chambers, Willis McGahee, Michael Turner, Vernon Davis, Rudi Johnson, David Garrard, Derrick Mason, Tony Scheffler, Justin Gage, Shayne Graham, Mason Crosby, Green Bay D
[/quote]

Thanks, I guess my comp was slow so I resarted and I could pull it up. I already got some of my players waivered. Rudi Johnson, is he even on a team yet?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

8o8P said:


> Damn I tried checking my roster but it doesnt show anything. WTF? Did both leagues draft? Ripped Im in your league, can you see who I got?


Tom Brady, TJ Housh, Braylon Edwards, Chris Chambers, Willis McGahee, Michael Turner, Vernon Davis, Rudi Johnson, David Garrard, Derrick Mason, Tony Scheffler, Justin Gage, Shayne Graham, Mason Crosby, Green Bay D
[/quote]

Thanks, I guess my comp was slow so I resarted and I could pull it up. I already got some of my players waivered. Rudi Johnson, is he even on a team yet?
[/quote]

He just signed a 1 year deal with the Lions.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Ah the fun begins. Damn I wish this was for money...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

anyone know anything about antonio gates? is he playing?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Dammit I got the CHI D


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dammit I got the CHI D


my chi was out of alignment last week as well


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Tomorrow is the day. Just wanted to give this thread some life!


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

I coming to whoop ass.. LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

So who is who?

I am BearsEatBeets.

I got Brees, Lynch and Witten.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im high5 4boobies


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm ChilDawg and Hellyeah!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

holy sh*t childawg....your team..









i won if green bay defense doesnt get more points then greg jennings


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

That was a pretty good week for the team in League II. Thanks, ICEE!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Phillip Rivers is available in League One for a #1 receiver (I will package him with Bowe or Coles if the price is right).


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i got smoked today... i still have sidney rice playing tomorrow night, but i don't see him putting up a 25 point performance. i made a mistake playing jones-drew instead of edgerrin james... oh well


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

8o8P said:


> I coming to whoop ass.. LOL


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I feel sorry for who has tom brady!!









My team did good this week..

wtf was up with indy?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

colts got







bears defense was amazing


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I am the Brute Squad. Sadly, I lost to Danny.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well new england...wheres your god now?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

The NJ Balz Deep had a bad week against the mighty Chill Dog.....

I shall overcome!!!

PS, I bought Stat tracker again this year and will post the final after MNF


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> The NJ Balz Deep had a bad week against the mighty Chill Dog.....
> 
> I shall overcome!!!
> 
> PS, I bought Stat tracker again this year and will post the final after MNF


Sweet, let me know how Block Cockers did.

Willie Parker, Hines Ward, and Kellen Winslow!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

jewelz, you think Peterson gets 43 points tonight?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nick G said:


> jewelz, you think Peterson gets 43 points tonight?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nick G said:


> jewelz, you think Peterson gets 43 points tonight?


i hope so.. my opponent has the green bay defense


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Haha !

I just looked at my next week's matchup vs. the Brute Squad and nearly spit coffee all over my keyboard when I saw that I am playing against "Chad Ocho Cinco" !


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

yes but he didnt file his name change before the nfls date.. so he still has to have johnson on the back this year


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> Haha !
> 
> I just looked at my next week's matchup vs. the Brute Squad and nearly spit coffee all over my keyboard when I saw that I am playing against "Chad Ocho Cinco" !


yeah my girl was telling me who she had on her (first ever) fantasy football team and she was describing it to me, she was like "i think its some kinda african name, im not sure. it says he just recently changed it, but its definately something beginning with an O and really african."
hahaha, then i looked and found out about the name change. hilarious.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nick G said:


> Haha !
> 
> I just looked at my next week's matchup vs. the Brute Squad and nearly spit coffee all over my keyboard when I saw that I am playing against "Chad Ocho Cinco" !


yeah my girl was telling me who she had on her (first ever) fantasy football team and she was describing it to me, she was like "i think its some kinda african name, im not sure. it says he just recently changed it, but its definately something beginning with an O and really african."
hahaha, then i looked and found out about the name change. hilarious.
[/quote]

Oh, come on now, seriously ?

Who in this day and age doesn't know how to count to ten in Spanish ?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> Haha !
> 
> I just looked at my next week's matchup vs. the Brute Squad and nearly spit coffee all over my keyboard when I saw that I am playing against "Chad Ocho Cinco" !


yeah my girl was telling me who she had on her (first ever) fantasy football team and she was describing it to me, she was like "i think its some kinda african name, im not sure. it says he just recently changed it, but its definately something beginning with an O and really african."
hahaha, then i looked and found out about the name change. hilarious.
[/quote]

Oh, come on now, seriously ?

Who in this day and age doesn't know how to count to ten in Spanish ?
[/quote]
yeah (i thought about that at first too) but she probably just skimmed over it ... not figuring that someones name would be Spanish numbers. 
shouldnt his name ochenta y cinco or something anyway?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yup that would make more sense.

Anyway, if he gets traded to a team where someone else is already wearing # 85 and he's forced to wear a different jersey number, will he change his name again ?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> Yup that would make more sense.
> 
> Anyway, if he gets traded to a team where someone else is already wearing # 85 and he's forced to wear a different jersey number, will he change his name again ?


he will always get 85. pay the other number 85 off


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

would be really funny if number 85 at the new team wouldnt sell it.
if i were #85, i wouldnt sell... just to see what he would do.

actually i would, cus id be happy to have someone of his caliper on my team... im just being hypothetical


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

PygoFanatic said:


> I am the Brute Squad. Sadly, I lost to Danny.


The Canuck with the luck.

I think we were the most interesting pairing...no blow out, both got 80+.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nick G said:


> would be really funny if number 85 at the new team wouldnt sell it.


I'm pretty sure if an owner got Chad OchoCinco to play on his team he would give him #85. It would most likely be in the contract. If the other player wouldn't give it up, I'm pretty sure that other player would be looking for a new job.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> would be really funny if number 85 at the new team wouldnt sell it.


I'm pretty sure if an owner got Chad OchoCinco to play on his team he would give him #85. It would most likely be in the contract. If the other player wouldn't give it up, I'm pretty sure that other player would be looking for a new job.
[/quote]

Now, maybe. In about 6 - 7 years, when his skills start deteriorating and he's fighting for a job against younger more athletic receivers few years out of college - not so sure. I think he'll be happy to change his name to whichever number is assigned to him or Squado Practico


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

come on vikings score some points on that packers defense


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> would be really funny if number 85 at the new team wouldnt sell it.


I'm pretty sure if an owner got Chad OchoCinco to play on his team he would give him #85. It would most likely be in the contract. If the other player wouldn't give it up, I'm pretty sure that other player would be looking for a new job.
[/quote]

Now, maybe. In about 6 - 7 years, when his skills start deteriorating and he's fighting for a job against younger more athletic receivers few years out of college - not so sure. I think he'll be happy to change his name to whichever number is assigned to him or *Squado Practico*
[/quote]
hahahahaha
damnit, almost made me shoot grape soda out my nose hahahahaha


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I *was* happy too have Brady!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I *was* happy too have Brady!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> would be really funny if number 85 at the new team wouldnt sell it.


I'm pretty sure if an owner got Chad OchoCinco to play on his team he would give him #85. It would most likely be in the contract. If the other player wouldn't give it up, I'm pretty sure that other player would be looking for a new job.
[/quote]

Are there any teams that have retired #85? Then what would he take with such teams? 40? 13? 3?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

when do the stats update on this yahoo.

/hasnt gotten my win yet


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ICEE said:


> when do the stats update on this yahoo.
> 
> /hasnt gotten my win yet


Not til tomorrow, but I have stat tracker and I will take a screen shot and post it after the game is over


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> when do the stats update on this yahoo.
> 
> /hasnt gotten my win yet


Not til tomorrow, but I have stat tracker and I will take a screen shot and post it after the game is over
[/quote]

sweet


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> would be really funny if number 85 at the new team wouldnt sell it.


I'm pretty sure if an owner got Chad OchoCinco to play on his team he would give him #85. It would most likely be in the contract. If the other player wouldn't give it up, I'm pretty sure that other player would be looking for a new job.
[/quote]

Now, maybe. In about 6 - 7 years, when his skills start deteriorating and he's fighting for a job against younger more athletic receivers few years out of college - not so sure. I think he'll be happy to change his name to whichever number is assigned to him or Squado Practico
[/quote]

Well even Squado Practico is still a better name than "P-fury Lounge Mod"


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> would be really funny if number 85 at the new team wouldnt sell it.


I'm pretty sure if an owner got Chad OchoCinco to play on his team he would give him #85. It would most likely be in the contract. If the other player wouldn't give it up, I'm pretty sure that other player would be looking for a new job.
[/quote]

Now, maybe. In about 6 - 7 years, when his skills start deteriorating and he's fighting for a job against younger more athletic receivers few years out of college - not so sure. I think he'll be happy to change his name to whichever number is assigned to him or Squado Practico
[/quote]

Well even Squado Practico is still a better name than "P-fury Lounge Mod"








[/quote]

Damn; I guess I won't changing my legal name to that after all...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

both of them pale in comparison to Max Powers.
its the name you'd love to touch
but you mustn't touch.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nick G said:


> both of them pale in comparison to Max Powers.
> its the name you'd love to touch
> but you mustn't touch.


"Who needs the Kwik-E-Mart?"


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

what happened to the fantasy part


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

DON'T FORGET TO VOTE ON THE MATCH UPS!!!!

It makes things fun to see what the group collective thinks...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i need better receivers if i'm gonna do anything, thinkin about trading aaron rodgers....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

are you twin city killas


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, he is.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

me verse twin city killas


----------



## dolcezza369 (Jun 27, 2006)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> DON'T FORGET TO VOTE ON THE MATCH UPS!!!!
> 
> It makes things fun to see what the group collective thinks...


Hehehehe, I think I'm kicking your ass this weekend... We are matched up together babe.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

dolcezza369 said:


> DON'T FORGET TO VOTE ON THE MATCH UPS!!!!
> 
> It makes things fun to see what the group collective thinks...


Hehehehe, I think I'm kicking your ass this weekend... We are matched up together babe.








[/quote]

you must be his wife


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ICEE said:


> DON'T FORGET TO VOTE ON THE MATCH UPS!!!!
> 
> It makes things fun to see what the group collective thinks...


Hehehehe, I think I'm kicking your ass this weekend... We are matched up together babe.








[/quote]

you must be his wife








[/quote]

Yes she is....

AND...

NO YOU SHALL NOT WIN!!


----------



## TheZimmerer (Aug 11, 2008)

I am in

I am in


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Zimmy said:


> I am in
> 
> I am in


Thanks, but the deadline for entry passed a while ago as the draft has already happened and the season has started.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Anybody looking to trade a QB, I need one. Look at my roster and tell me who you want if you wanna make a trade


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you're in league two, right? i might be willing to unload rodgers... i'll see what you have


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

League 1 or 2?

I have one to trade for the right price.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Im in league two I think... 8o8Blitz


----------



## dolcezza369 (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh, I shall...









Be prepared for a spanking!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

do does anyone know how it works when a game (such as the Baltimore Vs Houston) gets postponed for fantasy football? was the postponement made with enough notice for people to update their teams? i dont even remember as this doesnt affect me, but it does affect my opponent.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nick G said:


> do does anyone know how it works when a game (such as the Baltimore Vs Houston) gets postponed for fantasy football? was the postponement made with enough notice for people to update their teams? i dont even remember as this doesnt affect me, but it does affect my opponent.


Yes, it was. Their failure to trade out players (unless they can pick someone up for tonight's game) will just result in them getting zeroes.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

joe owned me.. if my running backs didnt get 2 points and then 1.. i woulda had a chance


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Chil...two points you have me by, but barring a terrible game by Witten, I think I am going to take ya this week.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> do does anyone know how it works when a game (such as the Baltimore Vs Houston) gets postponed for fantasy football? was the postponement made with enough notice for people to update their teams? i dont even remember as this doesnt affect me, but it does affect my opponent.


Yes, it was. Their failure to trade out players (unless they can pick someone up for tonight's game) will just result in them getting zeroes.
[/quote]

Awwww that just sucks !!

I completely spaced the fantasy thing this weekend; left the Raven defense in there; plus injured Dallas Clark.

I need to remove my head from my rear if I hope to win any games this year...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Chil...two points you have me by, but barring a terrible game by Witten, I think I am going to take ya this week.


Yeah, I know. I'm hoping for six catches for seventy yards, no TDs and three fumbles lost. Frick everyone but Cutler on my team...that was a pretty bad day for me, and would have been worse if Cutler wouldn't have played out of his freaking mind.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

All I can say is thank you Kitna and GB DEFENSE FTW!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i have 31 pts over 06 without mcnabb and westbrook. he has owens left. 
i think im in pretty good shape.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Nick G said:


> i have 31 pts over 06 without mcnabb and westbrook. he has owens left.
> i think im in pretty good shape.


Its a lock, Owens cant score without McN scoring.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

8o8P said:


> All I can say is thank you Kitna and GB DEFENSE FTW!












lol how many points


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

8o8P said:


> i have 31 pts over 06 without mcnabb and westbrook. he has owens left.
> i think im in pretty good shape.


Its a lock, Owens cant score without McN scoring.
[/quote]
yeah, and if the birds use westbrook for screen passes, which they love to do, thats double points.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

ICEE said:


> All I can say is thank you Kitna and GB DEFENSE FTW!












lol how many points
[/quote]

25pts, third highest point total so far this week.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

8o8P said:


> i have 31 pts over 06 without mcnabb and westbrook. he has owens left.
> i think im in pretty good shape.


Its a lock, Owens cant score without McN scoring.
[/quote]

How's that? McNabb could score horribly and Owens could rack 'em up...they're on different teams.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> i have 31 pts over 06 without mcnabb and westbrook. he has owens left.
> i think im in pretty good shape.


Its a lock, Owens cant score without McN scoring.
[/quote]

How's that? McNabb could score horribly and Owens could rack 'em up...they're on different teams.
[/quote]

Oh yeah, damn my bad, I was thinking Westbrook and wrote Owens. Good catch.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I thought you were under the impression T.O. still played for the Eagles


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> I thought you were under the impression T.O. still played for the Eagles










i just noticed he said t.o. for the eagles


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> I thought you were under the impression T.O. still played for the Eagles


Couldve been that too. Damn.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

T.O. is still *paying* the eagles this season though i believe, maybe he already paid them off, but i know he lost that battle with them for some bonus so he had to pay a bunch of cash back to the eagles.
/isnt a huge fan of T.O.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

i gotta get this win tonight to get back to 1-1. I got mcnab and owens and kicker but im down big and Chil u got Westbrook. gonna b close, never been down 0-2 before in any league... Randy Moss isnt lookin good at all without Brady either


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

funny story, i have two leagues going.. and in the P-fury league i have romo starting... and in the other league i am starting mcnabb... but my other league im getting killed.. so earlier i said i had mcnabb and westbrook starting, but that was wrong... because they arent on the same team.
this is like my 3rd year playing fantasy football, and the first that i have multiple teams.... with similiar players. 
gotta come up with a way to keep these two teams straight in my head.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Baked you are slacking this year with the MNF fantasy picture posting.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

For the third week in a row, ya'll are voting that I'll lose. Tight competition this week, but it will be a three peat for you nay sayers.







BIG week for Lynch.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Bake how are we matching up so far?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

bake udpate us


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Sorry guys, I have been really busy. 
I'm getting married in 5 weeks...

I will do the update tomorrow after MNF


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Sorry guys, I have been really busy.
> I'm getting married in 5 weeks...
> 
> I will do the update tomorrow after MNF


Bad excuse


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

who is the bruisers?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Sorry guys, I have been really busy.
> I'm getting married in 5 weeks...
> 
> I will do the update tomorrow after MNF


Bad excuse
[/quote]

Blow me...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

high5 4boobies is 3-0... may be a first for me.... my other league im 0-3.
still dont know who the bruisers are... but block cockers, whom im also unaware of the owner, is 3-0, seems we have an undefeated showdown this week.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nick G said:


> high5 4boobies is 3-0... may be a first for me.... my other league im 0-3.
> still dont know who the bruisers are... but block cockers, whom im also unaware of the owner, is 3-0, seems we have an undefeated showdown this week.


block cockers is me.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

true.

any idea who the bruisers are?
(wonder if Chil should write who everyone is on the 1st page.... i know most but a few i have no idea)


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Anybody want Phillip Rivers...69 fantasy points already this year...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i need receivers!!! i'm in league 2 and i'm willing to shop aaron rodgers... let me know what you're willing to trade, chack my roster out, i'm willing to package players if its worth it. aaron rodgers has scored very well this year, even better than my starter, so please think before you start offering bullshit


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

jesus, nobody's interested in rodgers?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> jesus, nobody's interested in rodgers?


2 int today and its still first half


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ICEE said:


> jesus, nobody's interested in rodgers?


2 int today and its still first half
[/quote]

3 now - and I started him today instead of Favre in my league


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> jesus, nobody's interested in rodgers?


2 int today and its still first half
[/quote]

3 now - and I started him today instead of Favre in my league








[/quote]

and I started Favre. 5 tds


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

6


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nick G said:


> 6


even better


----------



## dolcezza369 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm getting my ass kicked today....what the hell was I thinking putting Sage Rosenfels in as QB? Ugggg.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

dolcezza369 said:


> I'm getting my ass kicked today....what the hell was I thinking putting Sage Rosenfels in as QB? Ugggg.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Nobody did worse than I did...

Bye week killed me


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

dolcezza369 said:


> I'm getting my ass kicked today....what the hell was I thinking putting Sage Rosenfels in as QB? Ugggg.


Ya man I am up against you...I benched Brees and Coles









Want a quarterback? I will trade Rivers or Brees. But I'm not just going to hand them over.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

you benched Coles


----------



## dolcezza369 (Jun 27, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I'm getting my ass kicked today....what the hell was I thinking putting Sage Rosenfels in as QB? Ugggg.


Ya man I am up against you...I benched Brees and Coles









Want a quarterback? I will trade Rivers or Brees. But I'm not just going to hand them over.
[/quote]

Hey, I PMed you. Let me know. 
-Tina


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Made an offer, open to negotiations.


----------

